# refurbished or secondhand DTG printer for commercial use?



## hestory (Jan 17, 2009)

Would there be any refurbished or secondhand DTG printer for commercial use?
A suggested price is below several thousand us dollars


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Check the classified section of this forum and you will find some machines up for sale. I strongly encourage someone that buys a used machine to either get it checked out by an authorized service center or plan on spending around a $1,000 or more in parts. You will also want to find a way to get trained on not only how to use the printer, but also how to maintain / repair it and if doing white ink... how to do all the steps (i.e. pretreat, RIP, cure,...). Good luck.

Mark


----------

